

Ranking the top angel groups - jasonmcalacanis
http://tydanco.com/2010/11/24/ranking-my-favorite-angel-groups/
Some great suggestions and information.
======
asack
I ran Open Angel Forum in Seattle...and have to say the event was great. High
quality angels meeting high quality companies in an intimate setting provided
for a fun night....and some good financing conversation and activity!

